

Formatting Basics Lay the Foundation for Landing Page Conversions - ronsela
http://www.pagewiz.com/blog/landing-pages/landing-page-conversions

======
ronsela
A good landing page takes its readers on a journey. Long or short, its
elements must combine to bring each visitor to the same final destination – a
conversion. How the landing page is formatted either eases their way or throws
up roadblocks. You want everything on your landing page to reduce the friction
that might slow visitors down on their way to conversion.

